# Ramadan Kareem



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

The clocks have gone back one hour and today marks the first day of Ramadan.

Wishing all the best to those observing the fast this month.

Sam


----------



## layla13 (Apr 29, 2010)

happy ramadan everyone! and best wishes on the fasting *dry mouth* lol





Sam said:


> The clocks have gone back one hour and today marks the first day of Ramadan.
> 
> Wishing all the best to those observing the fast this month.
> 
> Sam


----------



## yasminerr (Aug 18, 2010)

layla13 said:


> happy ramadan everyone! and best wishes on the fasting *dry mouth* lol


Ramadan Karem to all


----------

